# Guess what it is?



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Another heated up plastic tool.
Made from a 1-1/4" coupling. After viewing the photos?
Those days of pinching my fingers with channel locks
on those pesky FluidMaster engineered nuts are over.
Good tool (YES/NO) 
.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

:thumbsup: I like it !


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

Get to the patent office pronto, Fluidmaster gonna swipe that if they
see it. Make a prototype Bill and maybe you'll be set for the rest of your days.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Stem wrenches work great with ballcock nuts


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Stem wrenches work great with ballcock nuts


Not on a nut like FluidMaster with the ears on them ...


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Stem wrenches work great with ballcock nuts


They also work on faucet nuts... You know the ones that a basin won't quite grab right


----------



## PrecisionPlumb (Feb 17, 2011)

You are not suppose to use any tool when tightening that nut. Hand tighten only


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

PrecisionPlumb said:


> You are not suppose to use any tool when tightening that nut. Hand tighten only


I can tell you that after 40+ years of working, your hands won't tolerate
much force without pain. I use a wrench to tighten all nuts, I don't over
tighten them, but a wrench is much more comfortable.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Sweet. I like it. You made it?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

PrecisionPlumb said:


> You are not suppose to use any tool when tightening that nut. Hand tighten only


Everybody know that Bill is only using that tool to _remove_ fluidmaster nuts.

Of course, the real problem with pinching your fingers is the design of Channel Lock brand slip joint pliers.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

BigDave said:


> I can tell you that after 40+ years of working, your hands won't tolerate
> much force without pain. I use a wrench to tighten all nuts, I don't over
> tighten them, but a wrench is much more comfortable.


 
I'm getting there... starting to dread any threaded connection that has to do with force to make a water tight connection.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

PrecisionPlumb said:


> You are not suppose to use any tool when tightening that nut. Hand tighten only


Tell that to all slip joint nuts, compression nuts and fill valve nuts. Need a little extra squeeze with the pliers.


----------

